# Cabinet Doors



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a couple of projects that require doors. Has anyone had success finding matching cabinet doors ? Through a dealer ? Manufacture maybe ? Aftermarket ?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> I have a couple of projects that require doors. Has anyone had success finding matching cabinet doors ? Through a dealer ? Manufacture maybe ? Aftermarket ?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> [snapback]125187[/snapback]​


I think I read on here...somewhere...that some one got the exact matching doors at Lowes...


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks. I checked Home Depot ... should have went at Lowes.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Blue Wedge, If you find them at Lowe's would you please let me know? I would love to find a matching door for the doorless dinette storage area









If they are not available, a cabinet maker would be able to make them for you...I just don't know what they would charge. Might just have to go back over to Lowe's myself and check it out.

Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I found the exact match at Home Depot. Had to ask for the RTF (Rigid Thermo Foil) covered doors and was able to order the exact size I needed. I built door frames under the bunk beds. Pictures are on my wifes computer so will have to wait a couple of days to get them on here.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I found the exact match at Home Depot. Had to ask for the RTF (Rigid Thermo Foil) covered doors and was able to order the exact size I needed. I built door frames under the bunk beds. Pictures are on my wifes computer so will have to wait a couple of days to get them on here.
> [snapback]125224[/snapback]​


Will be looking for pics, Andy. I would really like to do this to my queen bed in my 27RSDS, as I can NOT lift that stupid mattress and board. However, I'm gonna get my son to help me replace that little piece of thin wood with something more substantial, when he comes home the week of 7/4. Have you seen that thin little sheet of wood that hold you up???







I'd also like to access under the bench seat easier, too, like skippershe.
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I cannot wait to see your pics.

The door mfg. ... Mill's Pride?

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

DW just can up with some mods for the bunk house
So I guess I'll have to look into those at Lowes

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

yes, Andy, get those pix coming! Rick get your tools out you big studly handsome man, I have a project for you! (think that'll get him motivated?







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, Andy...

It's been over eight hours and we are STILL WAITING!








If these things really are exact matches, I think I see all kinds of mods in my future.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys I feel really bad about this but I am on a job in Venezuela and the pictures are on my DW computer which is having issues at the moment. PLEASE stand by and I will get them posted the week of the 3rd of July or maybe she will be able to e-mail them to me if the computer can be sorted out.

Again sorry for the delayed gratification.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Guys I feel really bad about this but I am on a job in Venezuela and the pictures are on my DW computer which is having issues at the moment. PLEASE stand by and I will get them posted the week of the 3rd of July or maybe she will be able to e-mail them to me if the computer can be sorted out.
> 
> Again sorry for the delayed gratification.
> [snapback]125536[/snapback]​


*Caution: Post Hijack*

I spent some time in Venezuela, years ago. Little spot called Punto Fijo, down on the peninsula. Well, actually it was the Maraven refinery. Long before Chavez, though. The calamari was to die for.

*We now return you to the post about cabinet doors.*


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here are a few pictures showing the removal of the carpeted bunk fronts and the installation of new matching doors.

Finishing the frames









Frame installed for under the curb side bunk









Now with the doors installed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

My, you do nice work







Your doors look just like factory...except better!









Gorgeous!

Oh honey!!!!!!!!! got a project for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dawn sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job Andy








DW is after me to do the same thing
Just haven't gotten around to do it yet

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful job, Andy! Really!









I take it the frame with the solid panel goes in front of the H2O heater?
Also, did you build the frames, or were those the OEM's that were behind the carpet. Actually, on mine, I believe those are aluminum.

Great work!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Great Job Andy!!









I will need to add this to my list of mods to do.
Once my wife takes a look at these pictures it may rise to the top of the list.









Have a safe stay in Venezuela. Sounds like fun.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Beautiful job, Andy! Really!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the frame with the one solid panel goes in front of the HWH.

I had to build the frames as the carpeted pieces that were there were just a sheet of plywood with cleats around the perimeter.


----------

